# 1962 Pontiac



## suedyer (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi. We have run across a problem with our "62" Pontiac. It has been in storage for about 10 years. We have changed the gas, rebuilt the carb, new fuel filter and line, new plugs and wires. It is running still very rough. All the above has helped alot as before the wires were replaced I thought the engine was going to shoot out of the car from bouncing. But the only thing I can think of that we did not do is the points. Would that be a possibility for it to be running so rough? Also my husband changed the oil and drained it completely before adding new oil. He put in 5 quarts but when you check the oil it shows overfilled? How could that be? Any ideas would help so much. :whistling2: Sue


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Now that brings back some memories.....many years ago I had a '62 Grand Prix, silver-gray, red leather buckets, 389 tri power, factory wheels....Ahhh, the good old days.....:laughing: 

Yes, it could be points. Also replace the condensor and distributor cap.

The oil level concerns me. Did he replace the filter? If not that would account for extra oil, since it would still have probably 1/2 a quart in the old one. A more likely guess, though, is a sludge build up in the oil pan from sitting for so long. If that's the case, you'll need to do an engine flush and change the oil again.
I'd also run a good cleaner through the fuel system. Sea Foam is the best, IMO. Good luck!


----------



## suedyer (Jul 10, 2007)

I just showed my husband your response, he says thanks. He thought about the sludge but that was as far as it went. He just told me that must be why the oil looks dirty even though it has left the drive way. He;ll try the points, condenser and dist. cap. Thanks. 





ratherbefishin' said:


> Now that brings back some memories.....many years ago I had a '62 Grand Prix, silver-gray, red leather buckets, 389 tri power, factory wheels....Ahhh, the good old days.....:laughing:
> 
> Yes, it could be points. Also replace the condensor and distributor cap.
> 
> ...


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Intake/carb/manifold gaskets could have dried up allowing a vac. leak
Check those out as much as possible
Check the timing, and looseness of the chain
Also make sure the wires are routed correctly


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

The points, condenser and cap should be replaced as ratherbefishin' suggested, along with changing of the oil. I would then set the dwell, timing and carb. in that order. I would drive the car and see if this helps the problem. You may have other issues from sitting for 10 years. If the engine still runs rough, you will have to check the engine for mechanical probems with a compression and vacuum gauge.


----------

